
AWS Console is down - legierski
As of right now (17:15 UTC) the AWS Console is unavailable.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=tweets&amp;vertical=default&amp;q=aws%20down
======
TheGuyWhoCodes
Oregon Console is down and so are network connections to VMs......

From [http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/): We are
investigating an issue with an external provider outside of our network, which
may be impacting Internet connectivity between some customer networks and the
US-GOV-WEST-1 and US-WEST-2 Regions. Connectivity to instances and services
within the regions are not impacted by the event.

------
soccerdave
We are seeing packet loss from various locations.

------
danielrios7
¡ya esta reestablecido! i's restored!

------
legierski
It seems the entire Oregon region is down.

~~~
soccerdave
Oregon region is not down. I'm logged in to several servers there. But there
is definitely some networking issues going on connecting to that region.

------
percept
"Service is operating normally"

